# Tell me about these lines



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

A friend has a planned breeding, I'm interested in hearing opinions on these lines:

Outback's Brandi

Zurco Ajax Ot Vitosha


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

I'm sure you'll get a better answer but..... I know most of the Vitosha?IB dogs I've seen have been awesome; level/clear headed, enviro sound; blah blah blah. I see on the Dam side they have Deux Pottois lines which are know for the same stuff and little on the larger side of the breed. I know A LOT of great breeders in the US have 1st gen Deux Pottois in their breeding programs. I know nadda about the first one


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you Ted. It sounds like it may be a good breeding to me.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Outbacks Brandi is Doc Ot Vitosha sire and Zifa Van Joefarm dam.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I have posted various videos of my young male Ares here, he is out of Ajax/Zurco. He's stable, drivey, has a serious edge to him. I wouldn't call him a social dog, but he's neutral in social situations. I've talked to various people who have seen other dogs out of Ajax and they said that is pretty typical, he's definitely throwing some edge.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you Kadi. Hopefully all goes as planned and they will continue with the planned breeding.

I can research pedigrees all day, but like to hear firsthand opinions on experience with the dogs.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Based on my experience, you can get social w/o the edge, high intelligence, stable and probably what's described as medium drive. So depending on how he is bred, there is a range.

T


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Based on my experience, you can get social w/o the edge, high intelligence, stable and probably what's described as medium drive. So depending on how he is bred, there is a range.
> 
> T


Which dog Terrasita?


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Any opinions on joefarm dogs?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

julie allen said:


> Which dog Terrasita?


I've worked with a bitch out of Zurco. Neat dog. I like her. 

T


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Based on my experience, you can get social w/o the edge, high intelligence, stable and probably what's described as medium drive. So depending on how he is bred, there is a range.
> 
> T


Who is the mother?

I would say Ares is VERY intelligent, probably comes from both sides since I know his mother line produces intelligent dogs (it's my line)


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Kadi, do you have any experience with joefarm dogs?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

julie allen said:


> Kadi, do you have any experience with joefarm dogs?


Not really. Read lots of different posts about them on the WWW but I'm not sure if I've had actual hands on experience with any. If I have the pedigree didn't come up.


----------



## Frank Hutto (Dec 12, 2007)

I had an Ajax son. That dog LOVED to bite, and he'd hold a grip forever. He was very high drive, environmentally stable, and had a perfect grip. He was very fast and hit hard for a 59 lb. dog. Mine wasn't an overly serious dog, mainly because I think we did too much prey work on the helper, but he certainly wasn't a happy go lucky prey monster either - he naturally had a lot of fight and was very pushy and possessive. He was really a dog you could have done anything with.


----------

